# Trying to trace breeder ??



## Cat_Crazy (Jul 15, 2009)

Hi Everyone

I was just wondering if there is any way of tracing the breeder of a cat by the prefix??

I am looking for whoever bred British Shorthairs with the prefix Donjelami, I have tried googling it but no luck.

Any where I can look or does anyone know this breeder?

Thanks


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*do you know if the prefix is GCCF or Other, maybe you can contact them to find out?*


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

Its on the GCCF list. Found this but it looks quite old

BRITBREEDERS UK


----------



## Cat_Crazy (Jul 15, 2009)

Thanks for that.

I will try and emailing them and see if they bred the cat in question.

Rebecca


----------



## ellie8024 (May 4, 2009)

i would contact a few different breeders who have a cat with the prefix Donjelami if you dont get anywhere with the gccf. i googled the name and found a ragdoll and a birman with that prefix as well as a BSH


----------



## lauren001 (Jun 30, 2008)

On Googling, there are BSH breeders who have cats from them, they would probably know who they were and if they are still breeding and where to find them.

What do you want to know about that cat?


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Old post i know but found this info iv cut out her address.

Found this on suspended sine die list;

fc
18.07.2007

(Suspended sine die until the Disciplinary Committee is in
receipt of a report following a welfare visit that the
condition of Mrs Page's cats/kittens and their living
conditions are satisfactory and the fine and costs have
been paid.)
Donjelami.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

She seems to have switched to TICA...

Donjelami, Breeder of British Shorthair Cats in South Yorkshire - Kittenlist


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Really,is she still breeding?I know someone who bought a kitten with this prefix,kitten was not registered and woman selling kittens has different address and name to the woman who has this registered prefix.

My first thought was is the woman with this prefix was suspended then maybe she sold her cats to someone thats why kitten want registered ..but if shes still breeding with tica that throws that theory out.

Strange.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

OrientalSlave said:


> She seems to have switched to TICA...
> 
> Donjelami, Breeder of British Shorthair Cats in South Yorkshire - Kittenlist


I notice that ad is from 2010.Would be good to here if shes banned from tica or not.


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

A big generalisation but many people in the UK banned from GCCF just tend to move to TICA or FIFE....


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Is there a tica suspension list? Couldnt find one.


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

> Is there a tica suspension list?


Doubt it. In absolutely dire circumstances I guess they may refuse to renew a membership but there's no way anyone could tell.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Thanx for that havoc,really wonder if she gave up then guess we wont find out.


----------



## Soupie (Sep 2, 2008)

I understand she gave up from Brit breeder friends who have her lines - during her time she bred some amazing cats - a real shame but better to give up than persist when struggling.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

She seems to have bred some Ragdolls as well.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Soupie said:


> I understand she gave up from Brit breeder friends who have her lines - during her time she bred some amazing cats - a real shame but better to give up than persist when struggling.


The cat my friend has does look fab but like i say its not registered.My guess is that some one took two of her breeding cats on and bred them,who knows the real story though.
Did you meet her and the cats soupie?


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

If someone had any of her breeding cats she could have transfered ownership so they could continue breeding registerable kittens. Otherwise I reckon they should have been neutered before rehoming.

Or, when she was in trouble with the GCCF she continued breeding though she couldn't register the kittens...


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

The stud we used for our last litter earlier this year is a Donjelami - he is a lovely boy; he is about 6 years old - he is registered and has all the correct paperwork etc but he is not with his original breeder.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

ChinaBlue said:


> The stud we used for our last litter earlier this year is a Donjelami - he is a lovely boy; he is about 6 years old - he is registered and has all the correct paperwork etc but he is not with his original breeder.


I agree nice cats.The person who sold the kitten is defo not the lady who bred them origionally.

Can we see some his babies china blue? pleeeease


----------



## rcmadd (Feb 6, 2011)

it might be worth emailing the british shorthair cat club to see what they know about that prefix.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Tbh its not that important to me just wondered what was going on iv got a god idea now though.


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

I spoke to a breeder/friend today who I'd recalled once owned, long ago, a cat with this prefix. They, my friend and the original breeder, still live in the same part of the country. She tells me the breeder was 'struck off' by GCCF, as has already been mentioned here, but that she is still breeding unregistered.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

gskinner123 said:


> I spoke to a breeder/friend today who I'd recalled once owned, long ago, a cat with this prefix. They, my friend and the original breeder, still live in the same part of the country. She tells me the breeder was 'struck off' by GCCF, as has already been mentioned here, but that she is still breeding unregistered.


Really thanx for the info gskinner that pretty terrible maybe ill google her address see if that brings anything up.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

looks like breeding dogs.. Licensed Dog Breeding Establishments council.
Person in question has a licence with council.There is farm in the address too.Doesnt sound good.


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Pip and Levi







Levi








Pip



we love bsh's said:


> I agree nice cats.The person who sold the kitten is defo not the lady who bred them origionally.
> 
> Can we see some his babies china blue? pleeeease


With apologies for quality - the one of both boys was taken at 6.00 a.m. on my phone with just a bedside lamp on so quality isn't too great. We had so few enquiries when we had the kittens (normally I have a waiting list) and eventually we sold one, Georgie, who has gone to a lovely home but have ended up keeping Pip and Levi. As we have now reached our limit numbers wise, we are going to neuter their mum, our remaining breeding girl, in the next few weeks and give up breeding for a few years at least. It is not a hardship really to keep these boys - they have wonderful temperaments and everyday make us smile.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

lovely cats thanx for sharing


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

ChinaBlue,they are beautiful.


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Thank you - they have the most wonderful temperaments and are a joy.


----------



## sharonbee (Aug 3, 2011)

I took on a lovely Persian a few years ago from a lady who had a terminal illness, her pedigree name is Adfurlo which I think is a name given when you don't have your own prefix, it is printed on a Donjelami pedigree certificate.

The pedigree is the worst I have seen with lots of crossings out etc with both sire and dam having the exact same ancestors so it looks like someone didn't know what they were doing when writing pedigree papers or her sire and dam were brother and sister.I have the registration papers too otherwise I would have had doubts as to whether she was who it says she is.

But it does have the name and address of Mrs Page on it along with a phone number. I can pm you her address if you like but obviously she may have moved as Bianca our Persian is 8 years old now.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Adfurlo is indeed an administrative prefix from 2004, for any LH breed, not just Persians.

the Governing Council of the Cat Fancy

If you want a definitive prefix you could see if you can get one from the GCCF - you should have the registration number from the pedigree.

Had no idea she had bred Persians as well - she bred BSH and then seemed to move into Ragdolls & TICA, quite possibly when the GCCF suspended her.


----------



## sharonbee (Aug 3, 2011)

I'm not bothered that she hasn't got a definite prefix name, she's just a pet, I got her as an adult spayed girl in need of a home, I was just appauled at the state of her pedigree papers.I would be so ashamed to give out a pedigree certificate in the state our girls is, I've never seen anything like it. I'm pleased she has registration papers though. She is adfurlo and her sire and dam are Advenlo.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Hi sharon it looks like your girl has some out crosses in her ped along with line breeding and sadly there are breeders doing this still.Will happily breed brother to sister to get a nice looking cat and whilst they double up on good genes they are also doubling up with the bad ones so you could get double the chance of heart probs,kinked tails you get the picture.

It has not surprised me you mention persian and this breeder ill tell you why iv seen my friends cat and when i looked at her i thought wow her face looks flat for a bsh so my guess is that she has out crossed bsh to a persian at some point but im sure you are allowed to do so,the cat does look a nice cat mind.


----------



## sharonbee (Aug 3, 2011)

Thankyou Sarah, that explains why Bianca is very open faced and not quite as long haired and fluffy as other Persians, she is beautiful but does as others have thought resembles a cross breed, we do have all her papers and registration papers though, otherwise I would have had my doubts too.I know older type Persians were more open faced but I am thinking now she must have BSH in her lines...hard to read the writing on the pedigree due to all the crossings out and scribbles etc.
This is Bianca....


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

sharonbee said:


> Thankyou Sarah, that explains why Bianca is very open faced and not quite as long haired and fluffy as other Persians, she is beautiful but does as others have thought resembles a cross breed, we do have all her papers and registration papers though, otherwise I would have had my doubts too.I know older type Persians were more open faced but I am thinking now she must have BSH in her lines...hard to read the writing on the pedigree due to all the crossings out and scribbles etc.
> This is Bianca....


Shes lovely sharon thanx for your input very interesting indeed.Gosh her eyes are lovely unusual.

I just covered her body and ears you can see a bsh look about her then,try it tell me what you think.


----------



## Tao2 (Sep 9, 2012)

Wow, she is stunning!


----------



## dexter12 (Aug 28, 2012)

what a gorgeous looking cat, love her eyes


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

She is lovely and adore the odd eyes, but her ears are nothing like a BSH or a Persian - too large for both.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Who knows? she did own raggies too!


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

we love bsh's said:


> Shes lovely sharon thanx for your input very interesting indeed.Gosh her eyes are lovely unusual.
> 
> I just covered her body and ears you can see a bsh look about her then,try it tell me what you think.


In the other pic of Bianca, I immediately thought she was a British Longhair! I would say she looks more like that than like a Persian...


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Treaclesmum said:


> In the other pic of Bianca, I immediately thought she was a British Longhair! I would say she looks more like that than like a Persian...


Have to agree with this.


----------



## sharonbee (Aug 3, 2011)

She does look more like a British Longhair doesn't she? I had actually thought she could well have Ragdoll in her line if the breeder bred those too...even Birman?
Her registration papers and pedigree certificate have her down as a Persian but I do have my doubts. She's my beautiful girl though and I love her for who she is, not what she is. Although it would be nice to know for definite but guess I have to believe what her documents say lol.


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

Definitely not Birman.


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

we love bsh's said:


> I agree nice cats.The person who sold the kitten is defo not the lady who bred them origionally.
> 
> Can we see some his babies china blue? pleeeease


 If you want to see them "in action" so to speak Rollrags! - YouTube


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

ChinaBlue said:


> If you want to see them "in action" so to speak Rollrags! - YouTube


Arrh how naughty are they..lol is that them rebelling to being toilet trained .They are lovely you must be very proud.


----------

